# I'm pretty sure my GSD would protect me



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

But why take that chance?










Lol, anyway, that's how I spent my Thanksgiving!:rofl:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

laser sight or flashlight? M-16 or AR-15? nice assault rifle either way


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

AR-15 with a laser sight.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

are you married?????


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

nice! I have an Colt AR-15 too


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ken k said:


> are you married?????


Lol, yes I am.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

ken k said:


> are you married?????


 
hahaha, nice ken


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Emoore, I think you're good to go!

Nice picture, looks like fun!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

You go girl!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol my husband was like "AH!! Why can't YOU be like that?" told him because he doesnt trust me with a gun. though i plan on signing up for classes next year to learn how to handle a gun properly instead of "pointy end that way". props to you.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Emoore said:


> Lol, yes I am.


never hurts to ask i`m a gunsmith by profession


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> But why take that chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you weren't shooting at your GSD


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> But why take that chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, why do you need your GSD to protect you???
Looks like you could protect him/her.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL...I have the same "problem"...... My GSD will protect me....if not......


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Haha, too funny. I definitely appreciate this considering "playing with guns" is my profession.

What brand do you have there?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> lol my husband was like "AH!! Why can't YOU be like that?" told him because he doesnt trust me with a gun. though i plan on signing up for classes next year to learn how to handle a gun properly instead of "pointy end that way". props to you.


Good for you for signing up for a gun class.  

Emoore - great photo! 

I have carried concealed for about 8 years now...just in case my GSD isn't around.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice!! I'm about to get one of them for my work truck when we move to TX. I'll be located right on the border but hopefully I'll only have to use it to target shoot!!

They are quite fun. Great way to spend the day


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Dang!!! You go girl!!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> Nice!! I'm about to get one of them for my work truck when we move to TX. I'll be located right on the border but hopefully I'll only have to use it to target shoot!!


That is a very good idea. Border towns are not too fun down here right now. But that kinda weapon would give you a little more breathing room


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PaddyD said:


> So, why do you need your GSD to protect you???
> Looks like you could protect him/her.


Honestly, I don't expect him to and he probably wouldn't. His job is to look scary at bark at people who come on our property. 



GSDElsa said:


> What brand do you have there?


It's a custom-built AR that was built by a friend, but mostly Armalite.



Pattycakes said:


> Good for you for signing up for a gun class.


I haven't had an actual gun class besides the one required to concealed carry in TX. I grew up on a ranch and had my first BB gun when I was 8, first .223 rifle when I was 10, and first .38 pistol when I was 14. I don't remember *not* knowing how to shoot.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Klamari said:


> That is a very good idea. Border towns are not too fun down here right now. But that kinda weapon would give you a little more breathing room


Yeppers! My job sites are down there in the middle of nowhere.. How fun!!


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

hoped you enjoyed. and you probably wont need that. :hammer:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

adamdude04 said:


> Yeppers! My job sites are down there in the middle of nowhere.. How fun!!


Probably better off with a 15-round capacity pistol or a pistol-grip shotgun than with a rifle.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Probably better off with a 15-round capacity pistol or a pistol-grip shotgun than with a rifle.


Not so sure.. Rather a 30 round riffle. Good for distance or close up. Plus I always have my sidearm.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Ehhhh, those drug runners carry some pretty heavy weaponary sometimes. When they're carrying assault rifles, I think I would want an assault rifle. But to each his/her own. It would be that 1/1,000,000 situation when you would actually need an assualt rifle instead of a pistol, but better safe than sorry


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Klamari said:


> Ehhhh, those drug runners carry some pretty heavy weaponary sometimes. When they're carrying assault rifles, I think I would want an assault rifle. But to each his/her own. It would be that 1/1,000,000 situation when you would actually need an assualt rifle instead of a pistol, but better safe than sorry


Exactly. Better to have an not need than to need an not have. AR good for long an short range. But pistol only good for short range. I start to loose my group after 30yrds


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Why does a citizen need an assault rifle?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

adamdude04 said:


> Exactly. Better to have an not need than to need an not have. AR good for long an short range. But pistol only good for short range. I start to loose my group after 30yrds


I've never been to the border so I guess I have no concept of needing to defend myself against someone who's 50yd away from me. I have a ccw pistol for when in public and my pistol-grip shotgun for home defense. And my AR-15 for coyotes. If you want an AR-15 for drug runners, have fun and be careful. 



sagelfn said:


> Why does a citizen need an assault rifle?


Personally, I don't _need_ an assault rifle. I also don't _need_ a $1500 puppy out of imported, SchHIII titled parents.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Why does a citizen need an assault rifle?


Why not? They are reliable, accurate, easy to shoot, and functional. 

I would prefer one as home defense than my pistol.. But if you don't have CQC training, not the best solution by all means.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Why not? They are reliable, accurate, easy to shoot, and functional.
> 
> I would prefer one as home defense than my pistol.. But if you don't have CQC training, not the best solution by all means.


Where I live its illegal to own one. Unless you are a police officer, but I believe those are kept not in the homes but at the police department in a safe compartment, locked up.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Why does a citizen need an assault rifle?


To assault!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I've never been to the border so I guess I have no concept of needing to defend myself against someone who's 50yd away from me. I have a ccw pistol for when in public and my pistol-grip shotgun for home defense. And my AR-15 for coyotes. If you want an AR-15 for drug runners, have fun and be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't _need_ an assault rifle. I also don't _need_ a $1500 puppy out of imported, SchHIII titled parents.


 
It's not an assault rifle if you can't go full automatic! Otherwise just another rifle!


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Where I live its illegal to own one. Unless you are a police officer, but I believe those are kept not in the homes but at the police department in a safe compartment, locked up.


I think you can own one in CA. Has restrictions, like how pistols can only hold a max of 10 rounds. 

And some departments allow officers to take them home. Usually officers that take their patrol cars home.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> I think you can own one in CA. Has restrictions, like how pistols can only hold a max of 10 rounds.
> 
> And some departments allow officers to take them home. Usually officers that take their patrol cars home.


Nope illegal. We have a Gun By Back program and they had an officer hold up an assault rifle and say guns like these are illegal to own. Most of them came from gang filled neighborhoods, mostly owned my gang members.

I was in a Law Enforcement class and my instructor( a former officer) said they really weren't allowed to bring the assault rifles home. If they do they sign them out, otherwise no.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> AR-15 for coyotes.


Thats what I was wondering, what it was used for. I have shot one, very cool gun. Scary that your average joe can legally own one. Would hate to be on a call to that person's house  I prefer people to have that type gun in video games only


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Thats what I was wondering, what it was used for. I have shot one, very cool gun. Scary that your average joe can legally own one. Would hate to be on a call to that person's house  I prefer people to have that type gun in video games only


Hey it scares me when I have illegals, backed by the kind of money the cartels can throw around, WITH assault rifles, sneaking around, trying to evade border patrol, willing to SHOOT at border patrol.....that kind of conflict and danger is a very short drive from my city. Border patrol cannot catch them all. And the police, 10 minutes away, do me no good. 

So when I accidentally come across the bad guys, and they are carrying assault rifles and very willing to kill me if I get in their way, I want the same kind of firepower to defend myself.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

The term assault rifle is a misnomer coined by politicians. There is no such thing as assault rifle, and all states have different definitions of what encompasses an assault rifle. Unless Emoore's firearm is a full-automatic, in most states what she has would not be considered an assault rifle. It WOULD be considered one in CA because it accepts a detachable magazine and has a pistol grip. CA also bans "AR" and "AK" style firearms. However, CA was allowing people to register their definition of "assault rifle" for a time--making them legal if properly registered. 

While the term "assault rifle" is a cool term to use, the calibers and type of guns that are restricted these days are generally nothing more than simple semiautomatic rifles in the oh so evil calibers of 223 Rem/5.56 and 7.63 x 39mm. Yet other guns designed to chamber cartridges with similar velocities and diameters are not banned...ie 284 Win, 308 Win, 30-06 Springfield, 300 Win Mag, 303 British, etc....


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Where I live its illegal to own one. Unless you are a police officer, but I believe those are kept not in the homes but at the police department in a safe compartment, locked up.


Hmmmm, well in Chicago it was also illegal to own one but a judge said that law was unconstitutional! We have the right to bear arms but seems some cities choose to break the constitution and it takes someone with some brass ones to fight it.

I wish IL would allow concealed carry.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> To assault!


Very succinct.

If a citizen shouldn't have one then nobody should.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cool! Dennis has an AR-15 as well, I've never shot it but I've gone with him to the range many times and shot the handgun.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

vat said:


> Hmmmm, well in Chicago it was also illegal to own one but a judge said that law was unconstitutional! We have the right to bear arms but seems some cities choose to break the constitution and it takes someone with some brass ones to fight it.
> 
> I wish IL would allow concealed carry.


In the gun by back, usually its gang members, drug dealers etc who have the assault rifles. People can carry shotguns or hand guns, so it really isn't that unconstitutional, they just really can't own AR. 

My neighbor got into a schuffle with his doctor, and the doctor felt threatened and calle the cops. The cops came the next day, one carrying a AR. My neighbor wasn't home, because he was in San Diego for his son who is in the Marines. They told there was nothing to worry about. There really wasn't, my neighbor does not own guns, he just exchagned a few words with his doctor about his medical issues. But it still scared us that one of the officers was carrying an AR and the fact that he told us nothing was wrong scared is more.

If you are going to have an AR you better have a darn good reason to have one, and better have a darn good reason to shoot one off. If I am not mistaken those guns are rather loud, yes al guns make noise, but I would rather hear a shot gun or hand gun than an AR.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Nope illegal. We have a Gun By Back program and they had an officer hold up an assault rifle and say guns like these are illegal to own. Most of them came from gang filled neighborhoods, mostly owned my gang members.
> 
> I was in a Law Enforcement class and my instructor( a former officer) said they really weren't allowed to bring the assault rifles home. If they do they sign them out, otherwise no.


Incorrect, illegal to own in certain configurations. Legal to own if you don't have a certain combination of parts.

Police are not lawyers and do not know the entire law, nor can give legal advice. He was certainly incorrect in his statement.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

AR-15s are fun to shoot. They are great self defense weapons as well. I have one and a few unbuilt lowers to make a few more. I need to purchase the components to build out another one. I want to get a CMMG 22LR conversion kit.

Did you built it yourself or buy? Building is a great hobby and a great way to learn the platform. 

Firearms, of any configuration, are dangerous in the hands of those that mean harm and are not educated on how to use them. These "Assault Rifles" are completely safe in the hands of good citizens.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Smith3 said:


> Incorrect, illegal to own in certain configurations. Legal to own if you don't have a certain number of parts.
> 
> Police are not lawyers and do not know the entire law, nor can give legal advice. He was certainly incorrect in his statement.


No its true. You know how many of these guns were turned in? Many were not supposed to be owned by the people who turned them in. Never said that cops were lawyers, and he was not incorrect, he showed us the guns that police use and these guns were not guns I see regular people own. All the parts were on the gun.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> The term assault rifle is a misnomer coined by politicians. There is no such thing as assault rifle, and all states have different definitions of what encompasses an assault rifle. Unless Emoore's firearm is a full-automatic, in most states what she has would not be considered an assault rifle. It WOULD be considered one in CA because it accepts a detachable magazine and has a pistol grip. CA also bans "AR" and "AK" style firearms. However, CA was allowing people to register their definition of "assault rifle" for a time--making them legal if properly registered.
> 
> While the term "assault rifle" is a cool term to use, the calibers and type of guns that are restricted these days are generally nothing more than simple semiautomatic rifles in the oh so evil calibers of 223 Rem/5.56 and 7.63 x 39mm. Yet other guns designed to chamber cartridges with similar velocities and diameters are not banned...ie 284 Win, 308 Win, 30-06 Springfield, 300 Win Mag, 303 British, etc....


 

If I may say as a Firearms Instructor for the Federal Bureau of Prisons and a Marksman/Observer (Sniper)......very well said! Don't forget about the fully auto 50cal....that's one **** of an "assault rifle" lol


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

In ca:
The 2000 Assault Weapons ban in the state of California sparked a renewed interest in the AR-15 rifle. It is estimated that some 400,000 California Legal AR-15s are in existence in that state, with another 100,000 added each year.[21] There are three ways to get a legal AR-15 in California:
Registered Assault Weapon: If you owned the rifle before Jan 1, 2000 and registered it with the state, you have a Registered Assault Weapon (RAW) under CA law. No new registrations are permitted. RAW rifles can have combinations of features which are prohibited in unregistered rifles.
Fixed Magazine Rifle: This style of rifle is made by combining an AR-15 upper receiver with an AR-15 lower receiver which has not been specifically banned by name, and which has a fixed 10-round (maximum) magazine. In such a configuration, the rifleman could add otherwise prohibited features such as a telescoping stock and pistol grip. The magazine is not detachable, so to load the rifle the shooter must either "top load" or use a magazine lock. To top-load, the shooter pulls the rear takedown pin, hinges the upper receiver on the front pivot pin, and loads the now exposed magazine. Several devices are available on the market which replace the magazine release button with an inset pin that requires the use of a special tool to activate the magazine release.
Featureless Rifle: If a rifle has none of the prohibited features (pistol grip, telescoping or folding stock, flash hider, grenade/flare launcher, forward pistol grip), the rifle may be used with legally-owned large capacity magazines. There are several products available on the market to configure featureless rifles. Special grips are available which prevent the thumb from going behind it as would be the case with a pistol grip configuration. They are therefore not a prohibited wrap-around style grip. Separate buffer tubes to contain the recoil spring and buffer assembly may also be used in conjunction with special stocks without prohibited grips or stock adapters which attach to the pistol grip mount.
Most AR-15 manufacturers now make lower receivers which qualify as "Off-List" Lowers (OLL) in the state of CA. It is illegal to offer for manufacture, sale, give or lend (although it is legal to possess) any detachable box magazine with a capacity exceeding 10 cartridges[22].


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Actually an AR isn't that loud. ESP against a shotgun it's considered mellow. Recoil is also fairly low as well

CA has jacked up laws. If I ever moved to CA.. Well all my guns were lost in a boating accident.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Like I said, the people who had these guns should not be owning them(maybe they had licenses), but I highly doubt it, especially if you take into account the area they came from.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> No its true. You know how many of these guns were turned in? Many were not supposed to be owned by the people who turned them in. Never said that cops were lawyers, and he was not incorrect, he showed us the guns that police use and these guns were not guns I see regular people own. All the parts were on the gun.


People turning them in has nothing to do if they were legal or not. Your statements are incorrect. They are perfectly legal.

AR-15's are legal in California as long as they fit a certain configuration. There are plenty of forums dedicated to Cali owners of legal AR-15 firearms Centerfire Rifles - Calguns.net

From Wikipedia:



> The 2000 Assault Weapons ban in the state of California sparked a renewed interest in the AR-15 rifle. It is estimated that some 400,000 California Legal AR-15s are in existence in that state, with another 100,000 added each year.[21] There are three ways to get a legal AR-15 in California:
> 
> 
> *Registered Assault Weapon:* If you owned the rifle before Jan 1, 2000 and registered it with the state, you have a Registered Assault Weapon (RAW) under CA law. No new registrations are permitted. RAW rifles can have combinations of features which are prohibited in unregistered rifles.
> ...


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

adamdude04 said:


> Actually an AR isn't that loud. ESP against a shotgun it's considered mellow. Recoil is also fairly low as well
> 
> CA has jacked up laws. If I ever moved to CA.. Well all my guns were lost in a boating accident.


It is a shame suppressors aren't easier to buy in America. Oddly enough in England you don't need tax stamps like you do in America. My cousin has a few and it makes shooting absolutely different.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Like I said, the people who had these guns should not be owning them(maybe they had licenses), but I highly doubt it, especially if you take into account the area they came from.


No offense.. But if I was a drug dealer or gang member.. Why on earth would I sell back my high end firearms?? 

We had a program like that out here in CO.. Most the firearms were old or handed down (death in family) type deals. 

Sorry, but there is no way I can see a crack head giving up his protection...


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Smith3 said:


> It is a shame suppressors aren't easier to buy in America. Oddly enough in England you don't need tax stamps like you do in America. My cousin has a few and it makes shooting absolutely different.


I haven't checked into those yet. But bummer.. I bet it makes it more pleasant


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

adamdude04 said:


> I haven't checked into those yet. But bummer.. I bet it makes it more pleasant


I was absolutely amazed. It isn't quite like the movies (As they are "Suppressors" not "Silencers") but - you wouldn't need to wear ear protection at all (Though you still should).

You can get them from $300-1000 but the hardest part is the $200 tax stamp and the 4-6 months it waits for the stamp to get back from the BATFE.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Smith3 said:


> People turning them in has nothing to do if they were legal or not. Your statements are incorrect. They are perfectly legal.
> 
> AR-15's are legal in California as long as they fit a certain configuration. There are plenty of forums dedicated to Cali owners of legal AR-15 firearms Centerfire Rifles - Calguns.net
> 
> From Wikipedia:


I don't trust wiki, sorry. Yes, it does matter. These people looked as if they shouldn't be owning ARs at all. If you take into consideration of the area they came from, you would think they got them illegaly and do not have a license to own them or have the proper configuration.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Smith3 said:


> I was absolutely amazed. It isn't quite like the movies (As they are "Suppressors" not "Silencers") but - you wouldn't need to wear ear protection at all (Though you still should).
> 
> You can get them from $300-1000 but the hardest part is the $200 tax stamp and the 4-6 months it waits for the stamp to get back from the BATFE.


Hmm I may get one.. New job put an extra $3,600 in my pocket each month after bills an mortgage. Plan on buying some really neat stuff the next three years 

I really would like a night vision sight. I wanna get into hog hunting while down south


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I don't trust wiki, sorry. Yes, it does matter. These people looked as if they shouldn't be owning ARs at all. If you take into consideration of the area they came from, you would think they got them illegaly and do not have a license to own them or have the proper configuration.


Sorry, think you lost this one.. 

Looks of a person have nothing to do with gun ownership. My buddy, a marine who has done three tours in middle east, looks like a skin-head/thug when home relaxing. 

But he has some neat toys I wish I could get my hands on.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I don't trust wiki, sorry. Yes, it does matter. These people looked as if they shouldn't be owning ARs at all. If you take into consideration of the area they came from, you would think they got them illegaly and do not have a license to own them or have the proper configuration.


You're making a lot of assumptions about people based on their zip code. Just because someone doesn't make a lot of money doesn't make them a bad person, and you're darn right that if I lived in a bad area of town I'd be arming myself. 


To the rest of you:
Don't you know the first rule of firearm safety? Never get involved in a gun-related discussion with a Californian.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You're making a lot of assumptions about people based on their zip code. Just because someone doesn't make a lot of money doesn't make them a bad person, and you're darn right that if I lived in a bad area of town I'd be arming myself.
> 
> 
> To the rest of you:
> Don't you know the first rule of firearm safety? Never get involved in a gun-related discussion with a Californian.


:wild:Hahaha that was good!!! (firearm safety). 

..or you can hope Cali falls off into the pacific so them folks don't come ruin our great freedom states!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Sorry, think you lost this one..
> 
> Looks of a person have nothing to do with gun ownership. My buddy, a marine who has done three tours in middle east, looks like a skin-head/thug when home relaxing.
> 
> But he has some neat toys I wish I could get my hands on.


These people mostly were in gang filled neighborhoods and had guns with configurations that were not allowed in California. They had gun experts, police who shoed the guns that were not allowed.

Not trying to win anything, just saying that the cops and other people who wer gun experts said that some of the guns that were turned in were illegal because of what they had. And I don't trust wiki because the information can be changed very easily.

I found this on gun laws in CA:
http://ag.ca.gov/firearms/forms/pdf/Cfl2006.pdf


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> These people mostly were in gang filled neighborhoods and had guns with configurations that were not allowed in California. They had gun experts, police who shoed the guns that were not allowed.
> 
> Not trying to win anything, just saying that the cops and other people who wer gun experts said that some of the guns that were turned in were illegal because of what they had. And I don't trust wiki because the information can be changed very easily.


Who is to say those folks didn't move from another state that allowed such options?

You do know a person can buy add-ons with ease over the net, or out of state visiting grandma. 

You only need a federal background check on the "lower" potion of an AR15. Everything else, you can buy with just a credit card. And anyone with a decent tool set can build their own riffle. 

I have a neat toy I'm not legally allowed to own. How did I get it? It fell out the sky from a cloud into my backyard pool  not everything needs to be legal or obtained correctly....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Emoore said:


> You're making a lot of assumptions about people based on their zip code. Just because someone doesn't make a lot of money doesn't make them a bad person, and you're darn right that if I lived in a bad area of town I'd be arming myself.
> 
> 
> *To the rest of you:
> Don't you know the first rule of firearm safety? Never get involved in a gun-related discussion with a Californian.*


Never said it was wrong to own a gun, and they didn't say what guns belonged to who. My grandpa and step grandfather(I don't consider him family) own guns, so I really don't ind people owning guns(if you do it responsibly.. Just most *probably* came from people who did not have a license because of the area they did the gun buy back, I never said that they indeed were from them. If you

And I really don't like you last statement it was rather judgmental of Californians.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Who is to say those folks didn't move from another state that allowed such options?
> 
> You do know a person can buy add-ons with ease over the net, or out of state visiting grandma.
> 
> ...


I never said that it was a proven fact that they were owned illegally or without a license. I said probably. Yes I know how a person can buy a gun, and how easy it can be to buy the parts.

Never said it did.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> If you are going to have an AR you better have a darn good reason to have one, and better have a darn good reason to shoot one off. If I am not mistaken those guns are rather loud, yes al guns make noise, but I would rather hear a shot gun or hand gun than an AR.


I have an AR, and I do have a darn good reason: I wanted it, I could afford it, and the law says I can have it. That's a good enough reason for me. I also have a darn good reason to shoot it off: It was my day off. I had the gun, plenty of ammo, and 110 unoccupied acres to play in. 

And your statement about the sound of an AR vs the sound of a shotgun or handgun just shows that you haven't spend a lot of time around guns. You _don't know_ what they sound like. Even if it were louder than a sonic boom, I had lots of empty land around me and everybody was wearing hearing protection. 

I really fail to see why what I do on my family's property disturbs you so much.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

That link you posted to the ca government site, states exactly what we have been telling you. 

A typical AR configured in a standard fashion is illegal. Such as pistol grips. 10round mags, an so on. 

Here a ca legal:









A normal:


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> And I really don't like you last statement it was rather judgmental of Californians.


And your comment about how people look who own guns wasn't??


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I have an AR, and I do have a darn good reason: I wanted it, I could afford it, and the law says I can have it. That's a good enough reason for me. I also have a darn good reason to shoot it off: It was my day off. I had the gun, plenty of ammo, and 110 unoccupied acres to play in.
> 
> And your statement about the sound of an AR vs the sound of a shotgun or handgun just shows that you haven't spend a lot of time around guns. You _don't know_ what they sound like. Even if it were louder than a sonic boom, I had lots of empty land around me and everybody was wearing hearing protection.
> 
> I really fail to see why what I do on my family's property disturbs you so much.


Ok, fine if you have a reason, can afford it fine, and if its ok where you are to fine. It was your day off, fascinating. Would it matter if it weren't?No.

I never said there was anything wrong with shooting off a gun for fun as long as you not being stupid about it(Never said you were.)

Thats nice, like I said I still would would rather hear a rifle or shotgun go off. If you were wearing protection or not and you felt fine either way, fine.

I don't have a problem with what you do on your family's property and doesn't disturb me. Never said it did either. I have said I don't have a issue with guns, and don't care if someone owns a gun. Never said guns were bad, it all depends on the person shooting it.(Never said you were a bad shooter or a wrong gun owner.)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This thread opened with a pic of me shooting my AR. You said anyone who had one should have a darn good reason. I just told you my darn good reason. 

What point are you trying to make? That law-abiding citizens should be able to own guns and that criminals, gang bangers, and drug cartels shouldn't? I think we can all agree on that. . .


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> And your comment about how people look who own guns wasn't??


Never said it was or wasn't. I made an observation, and I never saw who owned each gun. So I said never said that they were indeed owned by someone who didn't have a license.

I just want to make it clear: I do NOT think guns are bad or are evil. I DON'T care if someone owns a gun and uses it( I never will ask someone why they own a gun. Thats their business.) As long as they are responsible(I am talking generally) and have a license.)


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Never said it was or wasn't. I made an observation, and I never saw who owned each gun. So I said never said that they were indeed owned by someone who didn't have a license.
> 
> I just want to make it clear: I do NOT think guns are bad or are evil. I DON'T care if someone owns a gun and uses it( I never will ask someone why they own a gun. Thats their business.) As long as they are responsible(I am talking generally) and have a license.)


Well I don't have a license to own a gun. Bummer for me lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Emoore said:


> This thread opened with a pic of me shooting my AR. You said anyone who had one should have a darn good reason. I just told you my darn good reason.
> 
> What point are you trying to make? T*hat law-abiding citizens should be able to own guns and that criminals, gang bangers, and drug cartels shouldn't? I think we can all agree on that. . .*


Exactly! I don't care, as long as its a darn good reason to you personally! I think you should have read my very first comment on your picture,I said "You Go Girl!" I think that was a rather positive comment. Personally, I think it looks cool when a girl is holding a gun.  I don't have a problem with guns or responsible people(people in general) own them. 

Thats exactly WHAT I meant. I just making a statement about the area I saw the Gun By Back, but I don't know for sure who owned what gun, if they had a license and such I wouldn't care if they had the gun.(Actually, the gun by backs really don't work, apparently gun violence went up.) 

BTW, Off Topic, my dad is from Texas and grew up around those guns you handle and likes them. Ok maybe its on topic.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Well I don't have a license to own a gun. Bummer for me lol


Fascinating.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Fascinating.


Well lucky for me, CO doesn't require a license to own a firearm. 

I was just looking for _your_ approval


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Well lucky for me, CO doesn't require a license to own a firearm.
> 
> I was just looking for _your_ approval


Yea......................

Not a gun warden, never said I was, and didn't say I was a gun expert. I know some places don't require gun licenses.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I didn't even know there were states that required you to have a license to own or buy the darn thing. License to carry, yes; but a license to own? Thought that was just other countries.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Yea......................
> 
> Not a gun warden, never said I was, and didn't say I was a gun expert. I know some places don't require gun licenses.


I saw your post when you had the something or another about, I shouldn't be posting that on a public forum?

Anywho.. This topic is boring me now. It was much more fun when we were trying to compare laws. And I hope you know, that link you posted did state an ar can be owned in ca. After you went on saying they were all illegal.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I don't trust wiki, sorry. Yes, it does matter. These people looked as if they shouldn't be owning ARs at all. If you take into consideration of the area they came from, you would think they got them illegaly and do not have a license to own them or have the proper configuration.


Oh my.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Here is mine










I have changed the stock and added an Aimpoint site on it


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> I saw your post when you had the something or another about, I shouldn't be posting that on a public forum?
> 
> Anywho.. This topic is boring me now. It was much more fun when we were trying to compare laws. And I hope you know, that link you posted did state an ar can be owned in ca. After you went on saying they were all illegal.


You said "I own guns and don't have a license" I am just saying if someone saw thought that they may not know where you are from. I thought they were all illegal, but then GSDElsa stated something, and I remembered hearing something similar.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Smith3 said:


> Oh my.


What? Maybe I am little worried a gang member or convict owned it. If they weren't, then fine I am fine.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Emoore- I sent you a PM.I hope you got it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I didn't even know there were states that required you to have a license to own or buy the darn thing. License to carry, yes; but a license to own? Thought that was just other countries.


I think they are the same thing pretty much. Because thats how I see it. If you say you have a license to own/carry a gun I will know you have a license.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> What? Maybe I am little worried a gang member or convict owned it. If they weren't, then fine I am fine.


Here is some advice. A gang member, crack head, drug dealer, thug, ect will alway have the best stuff. They get their hands on stuff the greater public can't buy at their local firearms store. 

Kinda like how they don't haven jobs, but own new escalades and Benz cars. And Joe who busts his butt 60hrs a week can just be able to afford to feed his family.


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99;1969422[I said:


> ][/I]*I think they are the same thing pretty much. Because thats how I see it.* If you say you have a license to own/carry a gun I will know you have a license.


Part in bold: That's the problem. You're implicitly wrong. You have absolutely no clue what you're talking about, and you're still trying to defend your position. 

There's no such thing (except in a few states) as a license to own a gun. Even in Commiefornia and MA and NY, anyone who can pass the federal NICS check can buy a gun. What kind of gun they can buy is dictated by state law. 

OP, nice rifle, VERY nice ACOG on top of it. I really need to build myself another one in a flattop config. My wife wants me to get a pink anodized lower with pink furniture on it. Still need to get around to that.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Smith3 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice starter. It's amazing how many add ons you can get for these things. Own anything else?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Here is some advice. A gang member, crack head, drug dealer, thug, ect will alway have the best stuff. They get their hands on stuff the greater public can't buy at their local firearms store.
> 
> Kinda like how they don't haven jobs, but own new escalades and Benz cars. And Joe who busts his butt 60hrs a week can just be able to afford to feed his family.


No need for advice I already know. I live near these areas, went to school with people who were gang members, have relatives who are gang members, people who live in these neightborhoods.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DressageGuy4225 said:


> Part in bold: That's the problem. You're implicitly wrong. You have absolutely no clue what you're talking about, and you're still trying to defend your position.
> 
> There's no such thing (except in a few states) as a license to own a gun. Even in Commiefornia and MA and NY, anyone who can pass the federal NICS check can buy a gun. What kind of gun they can buy is dictated by state law.
> 
> OP, nice rifle, VERY nice ACOG on top of it. I really need to build myself another one in a flattop config. My wife wants me to get a pink anodized lower with pink furniture on it. Still need to get around to that.


Notice I said I THINK, meaning I am not sure.. I never said it was a true stated fact. I am not trying to defend my position anymore. So that is not true. Read what the rest my post says, I said if you say either one I will know what your are referring to.

I think the rest of your post has been said. So its time to let it go.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> No need for advice I already know. I live near these areas, went to school with people who were gang members, have relatives who are gang members, people who live in these neightborhoods.


Bummer. Now I'm more grateful for my life and lifestyle.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Not to go off topic.. But Jessie what guns have you shot?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Bummer. Now I'm more grateful for my life and lifestyle.


I am just a 10-15 minute drive from these places, depending on which parts of the city. My city is relatively safe, its small. Someone down the street from me was arrested for dealing drugs(It was a few years ago) he is out now. So its not perfect, but better than others.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Not to go off topic.. But Jessie what guns have you shot?


Never shot, but have held, and handled. They were unloaded before we were allowed to handle them. Want to go to a shooting range. It was a few years ago, I don't know the exact names of the guns,but I remember they were indeed rather heavy and were more than likely the same as the ones you posted.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Never shot, but have held, and handled. They were unloaded before we were allowed to handle them. Want to go to a shooting range. It was a few years ago, I don't know the exact names of the guns,but I remember they were indeed rather heavy and were more than likely the same as the ones you posted.


I see. Just wondering here.. How old is you? 

I ask because of, "they were unloaded before we were allowed to handle them. It was a few years ago.."


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> I see. Just wondering here.. How old is you?
> 
> I ask because of, "they were unloaded before we were allowed to handle them. It was a few years ago.."


19. It was when I was in 11th grade. They just unloaded the guns as a precaution, we were on school property too. It was a ROP Law Enforcement Class. I hated the lesson involving the Coroner's office.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> 19. It was when I was in 11th grade. They just unloaded the guns as a precaution, we were on school property too. It was a ROP Law Enforcement Class. I hated the lesson involving the Coroner's office.


Wow just a young one. 

Cool you took them classes. I tried out to be a Police Officer before my knee injury. Eh.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

adamdude04 said:


> That's a nice starter. It's amazing how many add ons you can get for these things. Own anything else?


1911, a bunch of lowers, and a GSG5. I had a PS90 but sold it last year.

I've been thinking about picking up a SCAR 17, but we will see. I've been buying up reloading components since they are at rock bottom prices again. I also want a Glock G19 for the gf - but we shall see.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Wow just a young one.
> 
> Cool you took them classes. I tried out to be a Police Officer before my knee injury. Eh.


My instructor has was still back in the day. Thought about a Police officer too, but I don't think its for me. But I am thankful and grateful for what they do each day. Our police station is right around the corner from my house, and a cop lives around the block from and has a GSD.

My brother wants to go into the military, but is still trying to figure out what to get into once he is in. He is considering MP, but really likes Aerospace sciences.

I was reading some things regarding CCW's and apparently California doesn't licenses from other states. Guess my step grandpa had to get a new one.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Smith3 said:


> 1911, a bunch of lowers, and a GSG5. I had a PS90 but sold it last year.
> 
> I've been thinking about picking up a SCAR 17, but we will see. I've been buying up reloading components since they are at rock bottom prices again. I also want a Glock G19 for the gf - but we shall see.


Very nice! 

I prefer xd over glocks


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

adamdude04 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I prefer xd over glocks


I had an XD45 I carried for awhile but traded it for the 1911

XD wasn't bad but I couldn't deal with the grip angle


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

adamdude04 said:


> I prefer xd over glocks


Really? Wanna buy mine? I have an XD9 that I took in trade for a rifle but don't really like it. 

Smith3-- I like shooting my Glock 19 but it sucks as a carry piece for a lady. Nearly impossible to conceal unless she's wearing a Burqa. Didn't know if you were considering one for your gf to carry or just shoot.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

I only use xd40. The mags fit all three pistol sizes  so my standard xd40 mags can be used with my sub compact xd40. Less mags to carry an good round


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Really? Wanna buy mine? I have an XD9 that I took in trade for a rifle but don't really like it.
> 
> Smith3-- I like shooting my Glock 19 but it sucks as a carry piece for a lady. Nearly impossible to conceal unless she's wearing a Burqa. Didn't know if you were considering one for your gf to carry or just shoot.


 
Ok, so I have a question for people who obviously have more gun experience than me

Now that I am 21 and going to be living alone at my own place, I'm going to get my concealed carry license. I've done some preliminary research but there are so many opinions out there about what type of gun is best for conceald carry for women. My cousin did Navy special ops and he likes any SIG, so he is pushing me that way. I plan on going to a range and trying out what they have available before I buy anything but I just wanted some opinioins from yall. 

This is texas, so as you know, burqas or heavy clothing really isnt an option for me

Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> That link you posted to the ca government site, states exactly what we have been telling you.
> 
> A typical AR configured in a standard fashion is illegal. Such as pistol grips. 10round mags, an so on.
> 
> ...


Ok, another question. The differences listed by different people about what is and is not legal in CA, and the differences in the two guns above.....is there really a HUGE difference in how "dangerous" each model is? Do all the things that CA doesnt like really make the gun that much more lethal? I don't understand all of it, but after reading the laws and seeing these two guns side by side (and how you can work around the laws with modifications) it doesnt seem like one so much worse than the other


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You really should go to a range and shoot a few different weapons. Find one that you are comfortable with. Then make your choice. 

Too many women purchase teeny tiny guns for protection - and unless you are very sure of yourself, and know that you are going to be exact on your aim and not freeze up or shake at the moment you decide to use it - they are worthless. In fact, they could make matters much worse. That is just my opinion. I just hate to see women buy cutesy guns that are small and then have no idea how they'll react in a situation that could call for it's use. 

There are many different styles of holsters to utilize as well. Some that you wear outside your belt (or pants) some you can tuck inside the waist band of your pants. I wouldn't carry it in my purse as that is the first thing a theif goes for - there is also a lot of responsibility to leaving a loaded weapon in your purse. In my opinion, if you choose to carry a concealed weapon, it should remain on your person and not in a carry bag. 

When you take your classes they'll cover a lot of this. You'll have to qualify as well, so you need to make sure you practice a lot before your classes.


----------



## Slag (Nov 23, 2010)

Agreed! Try as many weapons as you can. I had to carry a Glock22 as my duty weapon when I was a cop, and while it was a fine weapon, I really didn't care for it. I conceal a Sig P250, and it is my favorite pistol period.

My wife hates the Sigs and Glocks, and carries a 1911.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Klamari said:


> Ok, so I have a question for people who obviously have more gun experience than me
> 
> Now that I am 21 and going to be living alone at my own place, I'm going to get my concealed carry license. I've done some preliminary research but there are so many opinions out there about what type of gun is best for conceald carry for women. My cousin did Navy special ops and he likes any SIG, so he is pushing me that way. I plan on going to a range and trying out what they have available before I buy anything but I just wanted some opinioins from yall.
> 
> ...


In all honesty it's your training level to state what you should have defense wise. My new home is over 3,000sqft living space 1st,2nd floor. I prefer an AR15 to "sweep" my home if I hear a bump in the night. Home is large enough to use such weapon and my skill/training is backed up by such choice. 

Now my girl on the other hand, she does very well with the pistol. However under a stress situation I know I rather have her use a shotgun. 

Many people think based off their gun range training they can handle a stress situation as someone mugging them, or breaking into their home. 

Anywho, a shotgun for home defense is probably the best choice. Spend the extra cash and get a semi auto (just pull trigger, gun does the rest). Pump actions great but not as quick as semi auto. Remember, this firearm could save your life. 

Handguns, I personally love my XD40 pistols. I get a 4" group at 25 yards in 1 second shots (buzzer goes off each second to give you go ahead to fire). Other pistols not so much. 

First and for most, the firearm needs to feel good in your hand. If it's comfortable it will do. Next is size. Think of what you wear. 1911 is a good one as it's slender, but long. Glock and XD are very popular. Light weight, and proven to last/fire. 

Never let a person push you to a specific gun. Maybe a company. Everyone has their preference. I carry my XD and trust our lives with it. I hate how glocks feel. Not a bad gun, but not for me. Doesn't mean I don't have a few hanging out in a few hiding places lol

Any questions, feel free to ask. And going to a gun range that rents guns is a great place to start. To hold and fire points you in the right direction. 

As far as bullets.. I like the .40 over 9mm. 

9mm good but seems to travel more than a blunt .40


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Klamari said:


> Ok, another question. The differences listed by different people about what is and is not legal in CA, and the differences in the two guns above.....is there really a HUGE difference in how "dangerous" each model is? Do all the things that CA doesnt like really make the gun that much more lethal? I don't understand all of it, but after reading the laws and seeing these two guns side by side (and how you can work around the laws with modifications) it doesnt seem like one so much worse than the other


A lot of it has to do with the "inners" of the gun. And some outters, like the grip. 

After playing with the two, I'd rather be holding a 'normal' one and someone shooting at me with a Cali one.. 

Cali think they know best. Their one law, 10 rounds only is bull. In the right hands, that firearm can take out 10 people. While the normal 30 round mag, can take out 10 if in the wrong hands. And visa versa. 

End of day, I have a right to protect myself. If I lived in Cali, I wouldn't go by their laws (only conceal carry or at range). Criminals don't go by the laws..why should I limit myself because they don't??


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Klamari, any chance you'll be in Dallas anytime soon? I'd takr you to the range and you could shoot every pistol I have. Which is a lot. I could also let you try out the approximately 700 million holster configurations I have. 

My daily carry gun is a Kahr PM40. It conceals easily and packs a punch but isn't the easiest or most fun to shoot. I've gotten very accurate with it but it took practice.


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Klamari said:


> Ok, another question. The differences listed by different people about what is and is not legal in CA, and the differences in the two guns above.....is there really a HUGE difference in how "dangerous" each model is? Do all the things that CA doesnt like really make the gun that much more lethal? I don't understand all of it, but after reading the laws and seeing these two guns side by side (and how you can work around the laws with modifications) it doesnt seem like one so much worse than the other


Cali bans cosmetic things like grips, stocks, etc. They also have this stupid system for guns with removable magazines and it makes it inordinately difficult to change mags when you're empty. 

Just like the '94 assault weapons ban didn't actually ban anything but cosmetic features and did ZERO to reduce crime rates.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Klamari, any chance you'll be in Dallas anytime soon? I'd takr you to the range and you could shoot every pistol I have. Which is a lot. I could also let you try out the approximately 700 million holster configurations I have.
> 
> My daily carry gun is a Kahr PM40. It conceals easily and packs a punch but isn't the easiest or most fun to shoot. I've gotten very accurate with it but it took practice.


Thats really nice of you, but no I wont be near Dallas anytime soon. Thanks though!! I'm car-less until I graduate and start working, which wont be until the end of January. 

Im planning to visit a range (there are a ton! around here) and try out what they have to rent to find one I like. And then Ill probably take a beginners class and then CHL class. Ive had practice with plenty of rifles and a couple different shotguns but none with hanguns. Ill eventually get a shotgun for home protection, no ARs yet for me. If I ever get some kind of advanced training, maybe. 

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> End of day, I have a right to protect myself. If I lived in Cali, I wouldn't go by their laws (only conceal carry or at range). Criminals don't go by the laws..why should I limit myself because they don't??


I agree with you. One of the reasons I live in a place with gun laws that I like. But if, God forbid, the whole country decided to follow Cali......my guns would have to be reported "stolen".


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I am also a fan of shotguns for home defense.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Klamari said:


> I agree with you. One of the reasons I live in a place with gun laws that I like. But if, God forbid, the whole country decided to follow Cali......my guns would have to be reported "stolen".


All mine were lost in a boating accident


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I am also a fan of shotguns for home defense.


Me too, it's just what I've shot the most and what I'm most comfortable with. My dad has one that he would probably let me have but its not semi-auto. As someone suggested above, I think I would want a semi-auto. I don't want that pump-action sound scaring away the bad guy before I can shoot him




adamdude04 said:


> All mine were lost in a boating accident


HA! thats even better :thumbup:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

doesn't it depend on the county or city you live?


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> All mine were lost in a boating accident


Do you happen to know who AROCK is?


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> doesn't it depend on the county or city you live?


Does what? Sure, certain liberal places have even more restrictive laws than Commiefornia, but most of those are getting a major smackdown from SCOTUS.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DressageGuy4225 said:


> Does what? Sure, certain liberal places have even more restrictive laws than Commiefornia, but most of those are getting a major smackdown from SCOTUS.


I meant like LA County, San Diego County, because some cities in those counties are more out of the city.

Besides gun stuff, do you have an issue with California, because not all of its bad.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

DressageGuy4225 said:


> Do you happen to know who AROCK is?


lol


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

DressageGuy4225 said:


> Do you happen to know who AROCK is?


?????
Is that this,

"means the act of contacting someone else's employer in an effort to cause them problems. Usually done as a result of some petty internet squabble."


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Klamari said:


> ?????
> Is that this,
> 
> "means the act of contacting someone else's employer in an effort to cause them problems. Usually done as a result of some petty internet squabble."


That's the actual definition, but the person I quoted said something that's commonly said on another board I'm a member of, and that was my way of trying to see if adamdude is a member there as well.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

DressageGuy4225 said:


> That's the actual definition, but the person I quoted said something that's commonly said on another board I'm a member of, and that was my way of trying to see if adamdude is a member there as well.


No idea. 

Pm sent


----------

